# I'm Daft Punk Challenged



## Irreverent (Feb 13, 2009)

So I downloaded the entire discography and dropped it on my iPod.....what the hell?  Please, please tell me there is more to this band than 20 second sound loops endlessly resequenced?!?

I need help....here's the challenge:  Build me *your* definitive _Daft Punk _play list, that explains in 15 songs or less, the full depth, breadth and meaning of this band.  With explanations of why you chose the songs would be...swell.


----------



## protocollie (Feb 13, 2009)

You've got it entirely.

They're complete surface EDM/electronic with no depth, nothing innovative about what they do and absolutely nothing real to contribute the community.

There's people who are doing the things that they're trying to do (a lot more successfully) on the actual EDM scene. They're just a really distilled, dull version of it.

No doubt they've inspired a lot of people with what they've done - digitalism is a really great band and talk very highly of daft punk, but there's an inspiration and energy in digitialism's stuff that daft punk just lacks entirely. Also, generally they release tracks which are endlessly sampled ad infinitum by artists orders of magnitude more talented than they are (technologic being one of them) so bits and bobs of their songs tend to pervade the dance scene more than their music itself.

Really the reason they're big is because they're predictable, they match what most people expect dance music is like but don't sound like sandstorm or castles in the sky. They're accessible to people who don't get dance music.

That's pretty much it. French house is a boring genre, Daft Punk and most other folks on Ed Banger records are boring musicians (with the notable exception of Mr. Oizo) and they're huge because of it. It's probably the same parallel you could draw between nelly and rap music or nickelback and rock.

Not intended as a slam against people who like DP, just if you HEARD some of the stuff coming out of the real scene, you'd wonder why DP even got a second glance.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 13, 2009)

protocollie said:


> digitalism, technologic, sandstorm or castles in the sky.



Are these bands more representative of the genre?  Where should I start?



> Not intended as a slam against people who like DP



Wasn't my intent either, just trying to understand DP a little better.  Thanks for the feedback! 

Hmmm.....i like your avatar name.  "Protocolly" would be a good name for an IP network nerd too.


----------



## protocollie (Feb 13, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Are these bands more representative of the genre?  Where should I start?



Digitalism is a band, the others are big songs with different sounds (generally caricatures of their respective genres) that have made it big.

Depends what genre you want to look at. If you want to look at EDM as a whole, there's a hugely wide variety. Leaning closer to daft punk's side of things is the 'dance punk' genre, which digitalism does fall into. ZDRLT (Rewind) is one of their songs that's just phenomenal. Pogo is another track of theirs I really like.

Moving to more obscure stuff that's close to the daft punk sound (but not french house) you could look at Streetlife DJs - We Love the Disco Sound (Cut'n'Rub Remix) or tracks by Feed Me or Noisia's house stuff (fearless funk, gutterpump, B.R.U.L, brown time) and leaning towards dance punk their remixes of haduoken tracks (crank it up and liquid lives.) If you want to lean towards 'stadium' style tracks, just the massive, 'high budget' stormer sort of stuff that sorta mirrors daft punk's image but not their sound, Deadmau5 and Wolfgang Gartner (or anything on his Kindergarten label) would be really good places to start (particularly Wolfgang, he's incredible.)

EDM is about as wide a classification as rock music or classical so there's a lot of subvariations in it, all depends where you want to go.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 13, 2009)

Interstella 5555 is fun to watch.

And Discovery is a fun album, but I don't really like too much else by DP.


----------



## Teco (Feb 13, 2009)

I second Digitalism, I prefer the Daft Punk remixes over orginal songs


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

Just watch _Electroma_

It will answer all your questions


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks gang, keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 14, 2009)

Teco said:


> I second Digitalism, I prefer the Daft Punk remixes over orginal songs


This


DAMN YOU TOONAMI


----------

